# peg holder



## Wigs (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently made a cribbage board but not sure how to make the storage compartment for the pegs. I would like to make slot in bottom of board and have a metal cover that slides under a lip. Is there a special routner bit for this or a combination of 2 or more??? All ideas appreciated!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Wigs

You may check out the link below

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/9819-cribbage-board.html

=======


Wigs said:


> I recently made a cribbage board but not sure how to make the storage compartment for the pegs. I would like to make slot in bottom of board and have a metal cover that slides under a lip. Is there a special routner bit for this or a combination of 2 or more??? All ideas appreciated!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Wigs.


----------



## chris_r (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys. This is my first post. Great forum.

I've been looking for the same info as the OP and have checked out that link too. Not sure it's exactly what we need. Is there a way of routing the hole for the pegs then slotting the hole to accept a slide in plate?

Thanks.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Chris the bad news is I'm a newbie so once the expierienced guys understand what cut you are looking for they can lead you in the correct direction.... The good news is I know what you are wanting.

On the bottom of the cribbage board is a groove (about the size of your thumb) roughly 3"x1" a 1/2" deep routed just big enough to hold all of the pegs to play the game. You are wanting a slot on each side of the 1" so you can slide a piece of metal in so the pegs don't fall out. There are several different kinds of slot cutter bits on MLCS MLCS slot cutter router bits ................. The router guru's can tell you which one you'll need.............. that is assuming that is the way to go.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Chris, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have ya.


----------



## chris_r (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

That's exactly what I'm trying to do, Marco. I've seen those bits, but the problem is if I route the hole for the pegs say 1/2" from the edge of the board, how do I then run the groove that holds the plate right up to the edge?

I've got the board shaped from a nice piece of walnut, just need to add the slot and I'm there.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris I was hoping you weren't going to ask that question because I don't know. I can't remember exactly how that peg holder looks.... all I can remember is that on mine there is a thin metal flexable plate on the bottom of the board that you can put your finger on and slide out and slide back in.......If someone does'nt give you the answer I'll try tomorow to pull out the cribbage board from the shed and look at how they have the groove cut....... 

It may be when you cut the groove to the desired depth on the bottom of the board you leave a quarter inch not routed at the edge......... then when you use the slot cutter bit to cut the slot on the left and right side of the groove take it out to the quarter inch edge which will cut through the side of the board............ 

Hopefully someone who knows the correct answer to the type of bit to use and how to make the cut (s) will chime in.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

FOund the Cribbage Board

They used a 1" slot cutter bit and made a slot starting from the side of the board going into the end of the groove. there is an 1/8th of an inch between the bottom of the board and the slot. The groove is 3/4 of an inch and starts 1/2" in from the side. Since the metal plate is > a 1/16th" you won't notice the gap it leaves.

Depending on the size of your plate to slide in and number of pegs to hold as well as finding the right size bit will all play in the measurments you use.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## chris_r (Jan 27, 2010)

Marco said:


> FOund the Cribbage Board
> 
> They used a 1" slot cutter bit and made a slot starting from the side of the board going into the end of the groove. there is an 1/8th of an inch between the bottom of the board and the slot. The groove is 3/4 of an inch and starts 1/2" in from the side. Since the metal plate is > a 1/16th" you won't notice the gap it leaves.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's exactly what I'm looking for. Now to find a bit.


----------

